# What is a Good OH cube?



## JaccaTheCuber (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi, I've been wanting to start OH more seriously but it is pretty hard since i have REALLY small hands. I have a Gans 356s V2 as my main but i've heard that if I get my index (pointer) finger and put it on a layer, it would be a good OH cube if they are both the same size, which it is not (about 4-6 mm off). What cube should I get and what size?

Thanks!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm no one hand expert but a lot of people use mini Weilongs, Jeiyun's or Zhanchi's
If your finger is off by that amount, 50mm Zhanchi might be your best bet.


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 16, 2016)

I would recommend mini weilongs. I've used them as my main for a long time and it's great.


----------



## JaccaTheCuber (Apr 17, 2016)

CubeDatCube said:


> I would recommend mini weilongs. I've used them as my main for a long time and it's great.


I would buy one but the mini weilong is too big for my tiny as hands...


----------



## phreaker (Apr 20, 2016)

I have larger hands, according to your measurement I could easily turn a Gans 356. But I don't like the 356, I find it too unstable for OH, and also a bit large. At that size I go up 1mm for the YueXiao because I like the more stable feel, clicker turning, and that it has sharp edges. I'm not sure why I like sharp edges on my OH cube, I think it makes the R' and U moves easier to feel.

I ordered a 42mm stickerless Zhanchi on a lark, thinking my hands were too small. I like it, once I modded it so it stopped being too tight. Sharp edges, small cube, pretty stable in the hand. At the worst, you'll have a great pocket cube.

I expect I'll eventually move to a larger cube, but I'm figuring out what I like slowly. Enjoy the journey, and realize it'll probably take you through 2-3 cubes minimum. OH is a hardware intensive event. You REALLY want to like your OH cube, because you don't have the extra strength to make up for it not being spot on.


----------



## YoAkshYo (Apr 20, 2016)

I have Yuexiao as my OH main for now and my avg is around 32 but I want to get a smaller cube with similar feeling as yuexiao. Which cube should I get?


----------



## Aaron Lau (Apr 20, 2016)

basically your best bet is a weilong v2 but if that is still too big the next would be the 50mm zhanchi if that is still too small you should get your hands checked.....


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 23, 2016)

I think a mini aolong would be good too


----------



## Loiloiloi (Apr 23, 2016)

I'd try a thunderclap


----------

